# Directions to basic s/h thread



## Corbin (Oct 2, 2007)

Can anyone point me to a thread discussing the basics of s/h

thanks Ed


----------



## Candace (Oct 2, 2007)

Go to www.firstrays.com All the basics are covered there.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2007)

But search here for pro/con opinions also.


----------



## Corbin (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks,

I tried searching using s/h and got "words to common" try ...

What would you suggest as a search phrase?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2007)

semi-hydro or hydro


----------



## Kyle (Oct 2, 2007)

or PA (Primeagra)


----------

